
Google SVP Hardware: I'd disclose smart speakers before guests enter my home - PeterStuer
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50048144
======
w3rhn2j34oh5o
Last time I was in a Silicon Valley Hotel, I had to sign a waver that I
accepted that there was an Alexa in my room. Of signed it, and unplugged it
(as well as the TV). I will not have these horrible things near me. The hotel
claimed they would charge if you unplugged it. They didn't.

~~~
rchaud
Pretty soon, I imagine there will be Airbnb Experiences ads that tout
something about "living simply" with hosts that specifically do not have
"smart" devices in their home.

~~~
_RPM
Not exactly a listening device, but I was in an AirBnb once. Every time I
would open the door, I could hear a notification being played in the upstairs
unit. It wasn't the back door that caused the notification, but the actual
door the apartment I was staying in. It was displeasing.

------
propogandist
this is not going to help when Google, like Amazon, is pushing for things like
always listening ear buds (announced today). Anyone around you can be leaking
conversations or other sensitive information.

>The latest version of Google's Pixel Buds will be able to get hands-free
access to Google Assistant so you just have to say "Hey Google" ...

This is extremely intrusive technology being introduced to solve problems that
don't exist, so that more data can be harvested about everything surrounding
your life.

------
aussieguy1234
I'm waiting for an open source smart speaker where I control all the data.

Until then, I wont buy one.

~~~
rmellow
There's a decent middle ground: an assistant "parasite"
[https://bjoernkarmann.dk/project_alias](https://bjoernkarmann.dk/project_alias)

It feeds noise into Google Home/Alexa until your custom keyword is spoken.
It's also open source.

------
unlinked_dll
What about if you have an android device on your person?

~~~
NicoJuicy
What about Apple if you are Chinese

------
kbos87
> “As Mr Osterloh points out, its Nest cameras shine an LED light when they
> are in record mode, which cannot be overridden.“

Yeah, as of about a month ago it can’t be overridden. The changes they’ve made
to Nest devices recently just confirm the fact that their products are heavily
predisposed to violating the privacy of anyone nearby.

------
kevas
What happens in two party states and the uninformed party does not concent to
being recorded?

